# Painting an aquarium stand



## kmz (Jun 27, 2010)

Looking to paint a 6ft aquarium stand and canopy black. The tank is currently up and running and I do not want to take it down.

Is it possible to do this safely, and if so, what kind of paint and primer is recommended?

Thanks.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I would spray paint the canopy and doors with a latex paint, do this outside. The main part of the stand can be painted with a brush and latex paint. If you are worried about fumes use a paint with low odor. Keep it area well ventilated and cover the top of the tank with a towel or something similar.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

There are water borne alkyd paints that will give you a much nicer finish than a latex paint, especially if applied with a foam roller.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Bill I believe Alkyd is an oil based paint is it not?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

They now have water based alkyds, such as CIL Melamine. Has the properties of alkyd but washes up with water. The problem with latex is it shows brush marks, and doesn't self level the way an alkyd or oil base does.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

First:
Remove canopy and paint it somewhere away from your tank.
Second: remove doors and door hardware, paint with canopy.
The stand you will have to paint in place, however, you will get less than ideal results because it has a tank sitting in it but I am sure it will be acceptable. Consider painting it white. White is the new black.
Can you confirm what the existing material is? Do you know if it is wood that has been stained? Can you show me the backside of a door? If the back of the door is white, right to the edges, then you have a plastic thermafoil and you are going to have even more fun (read: issues). 
If the back of the door is the same colour as the front, then it is more likely wood. You need to do a light sand on everything for any paint to stick. If the stand is wood, the final coating of clear lacquer is smooth and any paint that does not have a bite will not stick and will peel off, making a big mess.
Also, wash down everything really well with a good grease cutting soap to get rid of all salt, oils and dirt before you sand. Don't use aggressive sand paper, a 220 lightly over everything leaving fine sanding marks is enough.
The melamine paint is a good option, use the recommended primer. Do thin coats, let dry, sand between coats to eliminate brush or roller marks. Or not, to your level of perfection, fussiness, and quality control.
Change the door hardware.


----------



## kmz (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Stand, doors and cabinets are solid maple. I was thinking of using Krylon spray paint in a few thin coats after lightly sanding an applying primer. I would apply the paint with foam rollers on the cabinet base, only the sides are visible as the doors cover the entire front.

Would a lacquer coat on top of this be necessary? I want it to have a matte finish.

Thanks.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If you want a matte finish, the melamine paint is ideal. The CIL water borne alkyd goes on beautifully with a foam roller. It levels out and looks pretty much like a sprayed on coat. You neither need, nor want, a laquer top coat.


----------



## kaynun (Oct 27, 2015)

ive just used a black indoor/outdoor paint at home depot. nothing special. i believe its used for outdoor furniture etc. has worked and been fine for a few years now. if it can handle the rain if can handle your aquarium


----------



## Pocky (Jun 20, 2015)

I redid my doors with spray paint.


----------

